# Powerflex 70 copycat question



## Mbit (Feb 28, 2020)

Hello gents,

I have two identical skids one with a blown drive. Replaced the drive, everything fires up fine.

Did my copycat from the good drive and load it onto the new drive. 

In the process of doing this it asks me to load to either the active set or Xlate(translate) from PF70. I choose active set.

The next screen is "Select load type", options are block or standard. What are the differences between the 2?

AB website is taking forever for me to download the manual from out here.


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)

powerflex 70 data transfer


Please i am new here but i do need help. i want to mount a new powerflex 70 that drives a motor but need to transfer the data from already functional one to the new one. all the specification are the same. they are driving the same motor but in a different location. please i will appreciate...




www.electriciantalk.com


----------



## Mbit (Feb 28, 2020)

Yeah I saw that one but they didn't talk about that specific point. Anyway I went with standard. Got a bunch of faults that made no sense to me. I tried to clear the faults which didn't work so I reset it. Works fine now.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Mbit said:


> Yeah I saw that one but they didn't talk about that specific point. Anyway I went with standard. Got a bunch of faults that made no sense to me. I tried to clear the faults which didn't work so I reset it. Works fine now.


With out reading the manual again i think its a reference to copying all parameters or to only copy parameters that are no longer at default (not sure if motor data is copied or not).
AB like to update there software options all the time so you end up trying to copy 2000 parameters into a drive that has 1990 or 2010 parameters. This will throw faults as it has no idea what to do with the extra/missing 10 parameters so it throws a program mis-match and on some drives points to the areas of the program that are in question. 

We like to keep a copy of the parameters that are no longer at default (easy to see using software but also available on the HIM i think) because copycat sometimes fails to play nice and is completely worthless if you have to switch to a newer model. Its also a good idea in case someone has fat fingered the drive then screwed up the back-up in the HIM (The program is on one of the 20 HIM's but we switched them around so we are not sure which one). 
Scada guys can also remotely screw up a perfectly good program with out leaving there office.


----------

